# Mendelssohn for cello & piano



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Mendelssohn - Complete Works For Cello and Piano
Luca Florentini, cello
Stefania Redaelli, piano
Brilliant Classics 94368

Variations Concertantes in D, Op.17 (1829)
Albumblat (1835)
Cello Sonata No. 1 in B flat, Op.45 (1838)
Cello Sonata in D, Op. 58 (1843)

The cello is a loaner from`the Fondaziones Walter Stauffer and Teatro Ponchielli and theComune di Cremona. Made in Cremona in 1700 by Stradivari, known as the 'Stauffer - ex Cristiani'

The liner notes are detailed interesting, and in parts quite touching regarding Ms. Cristiani. The notes from the cello are quite fine too, and so is the music in toto. Mendelssohn was capable of beautiful melodies, and lived in a time when composing them was permissible.

Here is a link to the amazon.com listing:

http://www.amazon.com/Mendelssohn-C...7&sr=1-1&keywords=mendelssohn+cello+and+piano

The price from amazon sellers is good.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have heard both sonatas along with the Variations Concertantes. All three works are wonderful. I have a note to get essentially the same works by Steven Isserlis and Melvyn Tan here.

Anyone have a preference or goods words for one of these two recordings?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I have heard both sonatas along with the Variations Concertantes. All three works are wonderful. I have a note to get essentially the same works by Steven Isserlis and Melvyn Tan here.
> 
> Anyone have a preference or goods words for one of these two recordings?


Considering the pricing, this looks like a good opportunity to buy both. The music is such that your 'reject' would make a fine gift. Ms. Cristiani's story is worth knowing I think, and the information provided in the Brilliant Classics packaging could instigate further research; at least it has got me interested.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Meneses & Wyss for me. :tiphat:

View attachment 36399


----------

